# Constant EDP Other in red under RING in ThrottleStop and constant PL1(in red) in core and gpu



## Doniblox (Oct 3, 2021)

hello I need help, I have a problem with an i7 8650u in tinkpad t580

Under stress there is always the pl1 and edp other in red and the frequencies are lowered to 3.2ghz being that the processor holds up to 4.2ghz in 2 cores, I attach tsp configuration,

And another question, why does it never exceed 3.9 GHz? I remember that before I saw 2 cores at 4.2ghz but now it never reaches those frequencies

tinkpad t580, 16gb ram single chanel, no dedicated graphics card, ssd m.2

tsp config










Procesor Under stress


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 4, 2021)

Use ThrottleStop 9.4

Make sure the MMIO Lock box is checked in the TPL window. Set the turbo time limit to 28 seconds.

Some laptops with the 8650U processor use an embedded controller (EC) to enforce the PL1 power limit internally. It looks like your laptop has this feature. That means you cannot use ThrottleStop to set power limits higher than what the EC sets. The lowest power limit will always be used by the CPU. If the EC limits your CPU to 15W, that is all you get. The CPU will throttle so it does not exceed the power limit that the EC has set. There is no way to fix this type of throttling.

Locking the MSR or MMIO power limits will not fix this problem if it is the EC power limit that is throttling your CPU.

If you have a Nvidia GPU, sometimes when that is enabled, the EC will reduce the CPU's PL1 power limit. You might get 30W when running Cinebench but only 15W when playing a game with the Nvidia GPU active.


----------



## Doniblox (Oct 4, 2021)

thx unclewebb is an EC on my laptop: c, the MMIO lock box is checked but the throttle continues, I will use the EC limit, thanks
and the other question ¿why it never reaches 4.2 ghz anymore? before using thtottlestop it reached 4.2ghz now it stays at 3.9ghz


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 4, 2021)

Doniblox said:


> before using ThrottleStop it reached 4.2ghz now it stays at 3.9ghz


The C states need to be enabled so the CPU can use the 42 multiplier when 1 or 2 cores are active. Check the ThrottleStop C States window. What does it show when idle? If you have disabled the C states in the BIOS or if you have used ThrottleStop to disable the C states, your CPU will not be able to use the 42 multiplier. The maximum multiplier is 39 when the C states are disabled.

Also look at the TPL window. Speed Shift Max should be set to 42.

You have an EC on your laptop that can reduce the turbo power limits. There is no way to fix this problem.


----------



## Doniblox (Oct 4, 2021)

this appears in the C States window, speed shift max is in 42

if EC controls turbo frequencies Why before if it reached 4.2 ghz?


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 5, 2021)

This is the problem. When all of the C states are disabled, the CPU is limited to the 39 multiplier. The CPU can only use the 42 multiplier when the C states are enabled.

If this used to work correctly then either a BIOS update or a Windows update has disabled the C states. No more 42 turbo multiplier until this problem is fixed. 



Doniblox said:


> if EC controls turbo frequencies


The EC can control the turbo power limits. 

The C states control the maximum turbo multiplier. The C states have to be enabled. Check your BIOS. Did you disable the C states in the BIOS?


----------



## Doniblox (Oct 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> If this used to work correctly then either a BIOS update or a Windows update has disabled the C states. No more 42 turbo multiplier until this problem is fixed.



I will stay with 3.9ghz until some BIOS update comes out, I hope so


unclewebb said:


> Did you disable the C states in the BIOS?


no, but i will check



already solved  

Thank you very much, it would not have occurred to me to review the bios hahaha thanks, even now it reaches 4+ghz in all cores
although under load it is still at 3.4, but hey I hate the EC


----------

